# Melee Necrons



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

So, how do you suppose a Necron force bent on close combat superiority would look? Would it look like a winnable force, or more like a figment of one's imagination?

I'd like to assemble this list....

1 *Necron Lord *w/ Res Orb, Veil

10 *Flayed Ones *_(Flayed Ones can Infiltrate and Deepstrike as well as_
10 *Flayed Ones.. *_force a leadership test on any unit in mêlée, where _
10 *Flayed Ones.. *_failing will drop the unit's WS to 1)_

20 *Warriors *_(Warriors teleporting with the Lord can wipe out any unit in _
15 *Warriors.. *_the game, with vehicles being especially at risk)_
15 *Warriors*

3 *Wraiths *_(Wraiths ignore Difficult Terrain and have a 3++ save, as well _
3 *Wraiths.. *_as a substantial amount of Str6 attacks, making them a threat_
3 *Wraiths.. *_to vehicles as well)_

1 *Monolith *_(*THE *Necron support unit. It can Heal as it Kills. Nuff said)_

*91 Models, 90 Necrons, Phase Out: 22, 2250pts*


This is not a critique of an army list... this is a discussion on the likely tactics and circumstances that must be considered before fielding such an unusual force. How would you defeat such a force? What would you most fear?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I just pee'd a little bit.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

If facing this force I would field some anti-tank to wipe out the monolith. and many AP 3 weapons with which to wipe out the necrons at a range. And since I play daemonhunters I would field a vindicare with which to wipe out the necron lord before his orb could do much. after that I would rely on my troops firepower to seriously injure the enemy enough to make them leave.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that list looks good if you were to organise a battle with someone and just say what army you were each using they would think necrons lots of guns but with that list they will be caught by supprise


----------



## danjbrierton (Dec 2, 2007)

I would go for the phase out. I'd ignore the monolith and mass firepower whatever is closest, flayed ones or warriors. I'd send some meat shield squad to tie up as many wraiths as possible, and hope i brought my vindicators with me. 

~dan


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks all. The goal is to toss out the norm, include the rarely seen, and give the locals a good change of pace. 

I can see the army beating anything at 2250. But, am I overlooking something. Is it flawed? Are there really too many threats to counter with this force?

Granted that any Necron army need not fear vehicles, and also considering the upcoming edition, vehicles will be that much rarer, I think, so no problems there. Infantry will be a blast, as I shoot and ASSAULT in nearly every turn. The Monolith, as always, is just a support piece and a way to soak up some heavy firepower.

What kind of list could defeat this one?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Orks. 300,000,000 of them. I should be able to get that many for 2250 points. But seriously I think Orks could beat them. I think the only armies that could challenge your army are close combat horde armies and extremely mobile armies. Shooty armies would get wiped out by your wraiths and flayed ones.


----------



## danjbrierton (Dec 2, 2007)

high intiative CC armies would hand you your ass on a silver platter, espically with power weapons.

Say, Genestealer cults, 13th co lists, the harlequin / howling banshee mech lists, nidzilla lists, da orkz, maybe khorne?

Your amount of attacks is not something to take for granted, but your meq initiative and lack of power weapons is not something to fear.

~dan


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Good list very solid with the good core of troops and the squads of 3 wraiths will be hard for anyone to take down. The teleporting squad of 20 was a particualrly nice touch. 

Obviously tanks are out of the question, unless your fielding a vindicator/skyray/earthshaker something that can basically hide the game away while still being a tactically sound investment. So in reality as opposition your looking at a mainly infantry army. Heavy weapons are the one thing the enemy will have and you wont. with no destroyers your range is stunted. Even if you deep strike everything you can in your army into my lines for the first few turns i'll have range on you. I can sit back picking off some troops and wait for you to come to me. When your in range i'll hit you with jump infantry. And flayed ones are sadly not that hard. I've had sisters beat them in close combat. While their terror ability is cool it wont excel against high leadership standard marines.

This army strikes me as a real cityfight style army that could easily excel. Wariths pass through all terrain= straight line to enemy and enemy get no cover save when assaulted. No particualrly straight corridors of fire to whittle your troops down. Infiltrating flayed could easily get within 12" in cover forcing any assault marines to dangerous terrain. Teleporting lord with squad/deepstriking monolth to flank static lines.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My hope is to have close games, as close to draws as possible. Victory really is not that important, provided I don't lose because I phase out. Tourneys ought to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

well i'd like to hear the harlies scream when they get torn apart by 6 wraiths (ini 6 rules)...
sounds like a good idea, i would, however drop 15 warriors and add another monolith for increased mobiliy to get your flayed ones into combat and repair your guys if phase out draws close. when you deepstrike the monos and infiltrate the flayed ones you should be able to pull off a 2nd or 3rd turn charge with all your close combat units at the same time.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

well the only army that hasnt been mentioned yet that I could think of is deathwing. If they are fielded rite all they have to do is get into one or two of the warrior units and it is game.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very true, Dred73...

With the Necron Lord having the only power weapon in the army, Terminators would be a real pain. The only tactic for dealing with them would be to simply stay out of combat long enought to make them fail enough saves via the Warriors' firepower. I'm sure that the Monolith could prove valuable here, if accompanying Dreads and Land Raiders don't shut it down too soon. 

That should make for a very intersting game, though I don't think that it is an automatic loss. My IG, with very few AP1/2 weapons, shred Termies pretty often, though they have never faced off against a pure Deathwing, either.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

an army which is fully pimped and a pure combat army may be able to be them but it will be close


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's what I want to hear... Close is very good.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Nids would be a challenge but in my experience Nids have been pain for Necrons to deal with. I think footslooger orks would also give this army problems but otherwise I think it would be difficult for armies to deal with making things close.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

they are not strong enuff to do cc all the way. too many other races with either higher init,pwr wpns and more attks or all 3. wriath sqds only 3 strong. if they were 10 man sqds then they would be worth it.

if you did over 2000pts then do 1/2 the army cc then more conceovable.
this is of course talkikng competively. playing for fun and theme then it would be cool.
all in how you want to play and your style.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, the army is half combat.....

Lord, Flayed Ones, Wraiths = 7 Units, 40 Models combat oriented
Warriors, Monolith = 4 Units, 51 Models shooting oriented.

... but about as much combat as can be squeezed into the list with the options available.


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

To be quite honest I would recommend another lord just to keep the res orb range. If one teleports with a squad, then there's no orb accompanying your footslogger guys. So your opponent could quite reasonably concentrate his heavy weapon fire on those guys and deny them the opportunity to roll WBB.

Also if you're willing to take the risk you could deep strike the monolith and deploy one of the warrior squads through it when they're available. The problem is that if they destroy the mono in the first turn you're screwed.


----------



## retardonice (Jan 1, 2008)

any close combat troops with 2+ or even 3+ saves are really hard to beat, because you only have 1 power weapon unit, such as nidzilla


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... Nidzilla or Termi-heavy armies will be quite difficult....

How about this list.... moving a little closer to what I'm aiming for....

Necron Lord w/ Destroyer Body, Res Orb, Warsythe, Phylactery, Chronometron
3x 3 Wraiths

Necron Lord w/ Res Orb, Veil
2x 16 Necrons
1x 20 Necrons

3x 10 Flayed Ones....

2245pts, 93 Necrons, Phase Out: 23

With this one, the emphasis is even more on combat and less on shooting. Now, the Wraiths have the help of 5 Str5 Warscythe attacks on the charge and a 3++/4++ save, thanks to the Wraith-Lord.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

FYI: wraiths are str 6 and do not have warscythes. just normal attks.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Deceiver said:


> FYI: wraiths are str 6 and do not have warscythes. just normal attks.


hes talking about the lord with destroyer body


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, LS.... I was kinda lost when reading that comment... and why oh why can't I manage to get that 'c' in warscythe into my posts....


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

looked like it was refering to the wraiths. what about the 5 str 5 attks on the charge? lord has 4 attks on the charge.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Deceiver said:


> looked like it was refering to the wraiths. what about the 5 str 5 attks on the charge? lord has 4 attks on the charge.


I'm pretty sure it was an error. On that note, Wraiths only get 4 Attacks on the charge as well, no?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

going against even one squad of CC termies, with even a lord, and its going to be rough.30 powerweapon attacks even when they dont charge is going to hurt. a lot. sure, you have the warscythe, but thats about 2-3 termies dead a turn. you will lose you wraiths in turn 2, maybe 1, of combat, and after that your lord only has to fail 3 saves and hes gone. and if you go up against normal terminators with assault cannons, you will lose a few wraiths before combat, and then they will die first combat turn, victims of ID. things dont look good against an SM army fielding even one squad of termies. as for the rest of your army, SM can field such a wide range of heavy weapons in almost every squad that those necron squads will die, by either shooting or CC. necrons are no match for SM tac squads in combat, with the SM sergeants wielding power weapons and extra attacks.

however i know little about fighting other armies, or just cant be be bothered writign it at the moment. as for what ive just said, same goes for Chaos. 

tau, they are different. you will stand a good chance against them if you move quickly and get under their guns and into CC. but be wary, firewarriors can be better at combat than they seem. although against wraiths and lords they shouldnt be a problem.

IG is much the same, get under their guns and you'll be fine. and dont worry about tanks, your gauss can take care of it.

DE, Tyranids, Orks and Eldar i dont know, because ive never played as them.

That's all i got buddy. hope it helps


----------



## apd9122 (Jan 27, 2008)

The Wraiths can hang as they are 3 up invun all the time! So power weapon away!!!!

I know you said no critiquing, but how about a few Pariahs? Roll them up with the flayed ones and force break checks, that is fun! Anyone with any sense would blast the crap out of them, but seeing someone check at -2 when flayed ones close in is a hoot. For that matter add the Deciever and watch every army run fast out of there.

Or, if your environment has many ork players really cheese them off and take the NIghtbringer,,, Str 3 please run away whilst I shoot you in the back.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

apd9122 said:


> I know you said no critiquing, but how about a few Pariahs?


 If your going to field Pariahs choose their paint scheme properly, by that i mean paint a big bullseye on them because in my experience thats all they are good for. And they arent necrons and so cant come back to life and you have less models for the phase out rule.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

arent wraiths quite a weak combat unit? id drop maybe one squad of 3 and get more warriors.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Nope.... You guys have it. I must have misread the Attacks entry on the Lord... 4 on the charge it is. Oh, and why, oh why, does everyone expect me to send in my units into the very best of the enemy units on purpose? If Termies w/ Claws are the elite of the SM mêlée troops, why would I oblige them by engaging in mêlée? I would have to either position my models very poorly, or simply be disowned by the dice star gods to let slow Terminators get a hold of my troops, Wraiths or no. It's the same thing as the Wraithguard/Wraithlord discussion earlier in the week. I'll not send them into a combat that is not stacked in their favor. Allow the shooty units to handle those other elite units through mass firepower.

An army of such units, however, will be a trip to play against. I imagine the need to combine my firepower, mêlée efforts on one unit at a time would be necessary or the Necs would have no choice but to phase out.

I'm gonna play a 'live' proxy game today at 1500pts, and then soon I'll play another on Vassal against Lemartes. I promised him the first Vassal game with the Necs and he's really geared up for recording a loss on the Vassal 40K Open Ladder...

Edit: Charmaigne... the purpose of the army, the theme really, is to play a combat Necron list and make it work out to be at least semi-competitive. It'll be no where near top-tier, but I plan on winning a few games either way through sheer willpower. Generally, yes, the Wraiths are considered to be less than excellent combat troops, and more Warriors would benefit the army tremendously (more firepower and higher Phase Out), but I intend to work a full Wraith-wing into the list regardless of the in-game consequences.


----------



## retardonice (Jan 1, 2008)

if you have 3 squads of necrons, such as in your army, correct me if im wrong, but doesnt it require you to have a monolith to pull them out of reserves?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

No.... Only if you designate a non-compulsory squad as being held in reserve regardless of mission parameters would that apply.

If the squads are forced into reserve because of a mission's special rules, then they will arrive on the table just like any other troop that had been forced into reserve.


Oh, and FYI... I had that game with Lemartes a while back. Well, as was mentioned, dedicated mêlée armies will have my Necron Gizzard-equivalent for lunch, and this game proved the point. I phased out on turn 5 after taking some pretty serious smack-down from Lem's 13th Co. Those guys are animals, lol.

There are things I should have/could have done differently, and now I know. Hopefully the next game against mêlée specialists will prove a bit better for the poor Emo-Necs...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Heya....

Does anyone know if the gauss flayer is seperate from the Warrior's right arm?

I have a conversion idea, but it kinda needs certain things to be true, and the above is one of those things...


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think it is mate, and that list looks yummy for my Midnight Fangs  We tend to be close combat monsters from time to time


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> Heya....
> 
> Does anyone know if the gauss flayer is seperate from the Warrior's right arm?
> 
> I have a conversion idea, but it kinda needs certain things to be true, and the above is one of those things...


no it's not but, you can clip it at the hand.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Nasty lists, in the good kinda way... 

90odd necrons with 2 Res Lords and a 'lith... trying to destroy that would be like trying to open a beer by smashing into your face! not impossible but its gonna be forking hard and painful! lol. 

-Rob


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Necrons rule


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Totally pointless post Apoctis, this is supposed to be a constructive forum, with critisism being given, good and bad, where it is needed. please try keep such silly and pointless posts to a count of 0.

bitch and moan over, as i said before, this list will be a hard egg to crack. as stated before near on 90 necrons with 2 res lords and a 'lith is close to indestructible. to make it that extra bit stronger, i suggest the obvious tactic of sticking each lord with a squad, making him that much harder to hit and kill.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright folks, keep it productive and on-subject, please.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently tried fighting a deathguard CSM list with melee crons. God that was the most boring game I've ever played. Flayed ones vs. even regular CSM (no fist) took 4 rounds (8 rounds of cc). They didn't even finish! I teleported them out. Some others ones fighting plague marines were there for pretty much the whole game (no fist again or even power weapon, so it took ages and were still fighting when the game ended).

The tomb spyder was worth its weight in gold though. High str and ignoring armor for the win.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont own a tomb spider in my army because the ws 2 scares me. how does that fare in battle? sorry a little off subject from the thread itself.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Nah, Nightbringer, it's right in line.

The Tomb Spyder's WS2 doesn't mean much against anything but a Character in most armies... Anything with WS4 or less will still allow the Spyder to hit on a 4+. And, when it does hit, something is gonna die.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

However, it also means just about everything hits it on a 3+

That said, being a sometimes Tau player and a big fan of drones, I've found that WS2 really isn't a huge liability. And while the spyder's initiative may be low, it still swings faster than powerfists (which are the biggest threat to it)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

When fighting MEQs the tomb spyder in fantastic for 'crons because there is little else in their army that ignores armor. It's also only 55 points, making it possibly the cheapest monstrous creature out there.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It can also rape tanks. It only needs a slightly above average roll to glance AV14


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Galahad said:


> It can also rape tanks. It only needs a slightly above average roll to glance AV14


hmmm. it ignores armor saves too. well its only strength six so it glances on 12. if you are referring to the gauss weapon then really anyone can do it in a nec army.

o0o0o0o0... it has 2d6 for armor pen.. oh i see. retract that last statement


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL, I was just about to reply and correct you when I saw the last line ;-)

Yeah, monstrous creatures are nothing to sneeze at in close combat.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The start of the force... lol.


















It takes about 20 minutes to get the conversion done, and thus far, it's still not done, lol. I need to find a suitable top piece for the shaft. I really dislike the combat attachment for the Gauss Flayer. I think I'm gonna look for something that might normally be seen on TSons or Tomb King conversions. I doub't I have any spare bitz from my TK's that will suit, but I'll look.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

cool i like that mega man hand cannon going on there. I think they look more mencaing crouched over though. question: why emo-nec?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna paint them all 'EMO'. ya know... pale faces, tear-streaked cheeks, and goth makeup. As for the posture... I like the idea of a more 'noble' force. The hunched backs kinda throw me off a bit.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, I just played my Emo-Necs (proxied) against a bud's Speed Freaks... man it was ugly, lol.

At 2250pts, I was phased out (over 70 models killed) an then end of turn 3! Sucks to be me, lol. Stupid Shokk Attack Gun knocked down 15 Warriors and put a wound on my Veil Lord in one shot. Oh, and I also failed 2 of 3 saves instead of making 2 of 3 saves... that may have had something to do with it. My deployment was pretty piss poor I imagine, though this is the first time I've actually seen what 93 Necrons looks like on a 6ft table.

It was fun and about time my bud finally beat me... He's lost every tourney game against me thus far... maybe his luck (and mine) is changing!


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

you'll get them next time, i know this is not the army list place but, what did you field for a melee nec army?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Check the first few posts of this thread.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I for one, like the pose, much better then the hunchback of space! I might have to take a swing at a couple of those for S&G when I get that extra sprue from the box. What colors are you planning on going? The goth look for real? Not huge in the Emo scene but I think that would be intreating to go up against.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

No metals... 

Primed black, 
Inner workings/joints in dark charcoal grey
Armor/Exterior Pannels in Dark purple with medium purple highlights
Skull mask in light pasty grey w/ black mascara, lip liner and 'tear drop'
Weapon blades, and gauss reactor chamber of weapon in dark teal.
Eyes, chest symbol in vivid orange.

going for a very moody look, but one that still draws the eyes a bit.


----------

